
JQuery 1.4 Alpha 1 Released - johns
http://blog.jquery.com/2009/12/04/jquery-14-alpha-1-released/
======
fortes
Congrats on getting closer to a new version!

Minified size, non-gzipped is almost 90k (up from 57k) -- will it stay this
large?

Any news on the lite version?

~~~
jeresig
We're checking out the Closure Compiler - it looks like with the simple
compile options on it takes it back down to about 64KB minified, 21.6KB
gzipped (a very modest increase over the last release, about 2-3KB).

(Un)fortunately we've been doing a ton of refactoring in this release. The
internal structure of jQuery was a bit convoluted and needed some serious
love. Needless to say things are much better now: We have cleaner code,
consistency in variable names, and a better internal structure. All of this is
leading towards a two-prong goal: Cleaner, more readable, code and the ability
to dynamically load portions of jQuery, targeted toward mobile development.

jQuery 1.4 is the first step towards jQuery being the best possible JavaScript
library for doing both desktop and mobile development - expect more details
here soon.

~~~
fortes
Good to hear about the refactoring and cleaning. There was definitely some
cruft in there that made it hard to track down issues / learn from at times.

I'm very curious about the mobile announcement. I've been doing some heavy
coding on top of jQuery for a soon to be released project. I've come close to
ditching jQuery a few times due to the non-iPhone cachable size of the main
script (a real dealbreaker for this project).

Keep on the great work. The alpha has passed all but two of my internal unit
tests -- I'll track them down and submit bugs as necessary when I get some
time over the next few days.

~~~
rufo
iPhone 3.0 devices can cache minified jQuery just fine - I've done some
testing with an HTML5 offline app and they appear to have greatly increased
the limits.

The jQtouch guys have been experimenting with this as well and have reported
success: <http://code.google.com/p/jqtouch/wiki/OfflineSupport>

------
ronnier
As happy as I am with jQuery, I'm really excited to see the following:

-append, prepend, etc. have been heavily optimized

-find, empty, remove, addClass, removeClass, hasClass, attr, and css have been heavily optimized

------
timdorr
I'm a lazy bastard. So, has anyone else done some benchmarks for me?

